# amvo.exe virus removal



## ITMN08 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am looking for help on how to remove the amvo.exe files.


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello and welcome to *TSF*.:smile:


Please read this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html


----------

